# Carbonite - Any veterans?



## Chickenstrip (22/1/20)

Hello there,

I am new to carbonite and have yet to get my account activated. I intend to make a purchase through one of the long standing members.

I was hoping someone here may be a veteran of the site in order to help me decide if the member is in fact safe to buy from and seperately if someone could explain the system to me a little.

Will I be able to PM that member as soon as the mods approve my account? Will I need a post count to reply to a classified post or send a PM?

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Spelling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (22/1/20)

@XtaCy VapeZ I noticed a similar username on carbonite, coinsidence?


----------



## Darius1332 (22/1/20)

You should be able to reply and PM once account is active, I don't know if the rules have changed though. They should have a FAQ that explains exactly.

As for buying, you can go into the person's profile and check their iTrader reviews. It has links to previous threads where they sold/bought things and a short review of how the transaction went.

I suggest you also check out their bad trades/scam thread to read on how some people go about trying to steal your money so that if something similar is tried you are ready.

If at all possible do the transaction face to face. Remember if it feels fishy or too good to be true rather leave it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/1/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am new to carbonite and have yet to get my account activated. I intend to make a purchase through one of the long standing members.
> 
> ...



om me the deal thread on carbonite, I will have a look for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (22/1/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> @XtaCy VapeZ I noticed a similar username on carbonite, coinsidence?


Hey bud 

Nope no coincidence, it is me indeed  

My nick is XtaCy696

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (22/1/20)

Thanks for responses guys. I'm going to PM you all the sales thread. I took the advice and read through the users reviews. All positive and he's been around since 2012. 

He had no hesitation sending me a photo of his ID. As well as a photo of his ID on the product. 

I'm already too far to turn back, but if you've got some info that will set me at ease I'll be eternally grateful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

